# smoking tri tip



## jiml100 (Apr 15, 2013)

i have a new vertical master forge gas smoker and have to smoke 10 -2.5 pound tri tips this friday, any suggestions on how long that would take.  will put rub on thursday morning, that let them set out on friday morning to warm up a bit. then put them in the smoker all at once. never used it before.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 15, 2013)

Instead of smoking the entire time you might consider the reverse sear method!

Keep the tri-tips on the smoker for about 2 hours or so - til they reach an IT of about 125 give or take, lower for rarer, higher for more done.

Pull them off the smoker and sear on a blazin hot grill for about 3 minutes on each side!  You will never taste anything better.

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 15, 2013)

Tri-tips don't take very long, I run mine smoker at 265* and they are done in about 2- 2.5 hours. That's cooked to an IT of 130*-135*, then foil and rest for 30 minutes. Ten will take the same amount of time as one. One thing though is you're going to loose a bunch of heat when you put them on. Take your smoker up to 300* then put them on, the temps going to drop a bunch. Watch and adjust the temp as you get close to the temp you want the smoker. Here's a few of my last smokes. Granted not in my gas smoker, but I do the same thing when I use it.  I would also recommend that you put sand in your water pan, or if you don''t want to do that, don't use the water pan. The sand gives a better thermal mass and helps with temp swings.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139529/trouble-with-tribbles-errrr-i-mean-tri-tip

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138686/hump-day-tri-tip-drool-vision-heavy

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137458/pernil-style-tri-tip-heck-yeah-q-view-the-grand-finale

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136412/tri-tip-on-the-mini-wsm


----------



## luke duke (Apr 16, 2013)

I second the reverse sear method. I cook them to ~115F on a 225F smoker. Then I sear them to medium rare.

These are Wagyu tri-tips













B09577.jpg



__ luke duke
__ Apr 16, 2013


















8D2A4E.jpg



__ luke duke
__ Apr 16, 2013


















2556CF.jpg



__ luke duke
__ Apr 16, 2013


----------



## jiml100 (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks guys that was my next question ? does 10 take the same as one ? but you already answered it . thanks. it will be first time so well see what happens, i just hope i dont have 50 people mad at me. but ill give the boy scout try.  so if i start at 3 pm you think they would be ready buy

6 pm or so, i have 34 pounds of tri tip, i think there is 12 roasts. as long as i keep the temp up around what 225 230 ?  its a boy scout event in san diego this weekend im doing for our troop at the stadium, i cook every year just never smoked.  thanks for all the info...


----------



## jiml100 (Apr 16, 2013)

by the way guys, do i get the smoker going up to 225 first before the meat goes in at all.       i was going to use soaked apple wood chips for the smoking.


----------



## michief (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes  you want the smoker at temp before putting the meat on

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 16, 2013)

jiml100 said:


> by the way guys, do i get the smoker going up to 225 first before the meat goes in at all.       i was going to use soaked apple wood chips for the smoking.


As I stated in my first post If you can,  get the smoker above your targeted temp by 25*-30*. The thermal mass from that much meat is going to drop the temp a bunch. I would shoot for a smoker temp of 265* unless you plan on reverse searing.

There is no need to soak the wood ships.


----------



## jiml100 (Apr 17, 2013)

ok didnt get the smoker in time,  so is there any way to cook 12 tri tips at home on thursday and serve them friday ??????   all the chargers are letting us use at the fair is a 6 foot long flat top grill like for pancakes..   dont know what to do now... any ideas would help...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2013)

jiml100 said:


> ok didnt get the smoker in time,  so is there any way to cook 12 tri tips at home on thursday and serve them friday ??????   all the chargers are letting us use at the fair is a 6 foot long flat top grill like for pancakes..   dont know what to do now... any ideas would help...


Do you have a bbq? If not you can cook them in the oven.


----------

